# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit

## 12sunflowers

http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/mbar/
Что за софт? И на сколько он полезен и безопасен?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

У нас на форуме не используется этот антируткит. Учитывая низкое качество их антивирусного сканера, рассчитывать на что-то хорошее в области удаления руткитов не приходится.

----------

